# Converting from 240 to 208-230



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

happy442 said:


> .....What transformer part do i need for this?.....


A buck-boost.



happy442 said:


> .......Where do i get it?


A qualified electrician.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> A buck-boost.
> 
> 
> 
> A qualified electrician.



Qualified electricians carry around buck boosts in their tool bags and/or work truck? I would have thought a supply house or transformer manufacturer would have them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> Qualified electricians carry around buck boosts in their tool bags and/or work truck? I would have thought a supply house or transformer manufacturer would have them.


No. OP needs to _hire _a qualified electrician to supply and install one. Where said qualified electrician gets it should be of no concern to OP.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy, what do you "install"?


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Happy, what do you "install"?


Vinyl siding.:whistling2:

Charlie


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Happy, what do you "install"?


receptacles :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Happy, what do you "install"?


Henway's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Henway's.


 
About three pounds. Five if you have a hammerfor.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

He's the wire nutter!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

happy442 said:


> I have a customer on a 20A 240v 1 phase (244v tested)
> I need to get this to 208-230?
> 
> What transformer part do i need for this? Where do i get it?


 
You need a voltage reductor rated at 32V...


----------

